# Website finalized. Thank you LJ



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll announce this to a lot of local folks tomorrow morning. The main site is up now, but the facebook page won't be public until tomorrow. I ended up doing a lot of programming, fancy photography, graphic stuff, and video work to tweak the site in ways you mentioned in this thread. It seems to have come together nicely. Now, I can get back to the shop (after a few days of relaxing hopefully)

Thank you for all your help over the past few months. As always, constructive criticism is always welcome.

Check it out at www.SquareOneWoodworks.com.


----------



## Shadowrider (Feb 2, 2015)

Looks very nice. Well done.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Congratulations.

Since you requested it…

You may want to reconsider putting too much effort into marketing to the locals. Sometimes it's a lot easier to sell to people 100 miles (or more) away. By all means let the locals know but if you can inform them via a source outside your locale that's even better. For example, an article printed in Chicago would do more for me than one printed in Aroma Park. One printed in New York is better than one from Chicago and so on.

Tendency is for people to think the local guy isn't as good as the one working from the big city in the next state. Weird but true.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks great, Keith!

Great suggestions from JAAune


----------



## RogueOranum (Dec 12, 2014)

Great website, I like the design.


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice looking web site. From the web site I am not sure what a "Life Spoon" is or why I would want one. On either the local pickup or contact page (or both) put a map (link to google maps) so people know where Bolivar Missouri is.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

It's a beautiful site. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## gearupflapsup (Feb 11, 2013)

Great site…I like the vibe…


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nice looking site. Been wanting to make one for myself, curious if you went through a site like Wix to build it or if you're tech savvy and did it all yourself without the premade type stuff? Can't decide what's the best way to go about making one and it looking nice like yours.


----------



## KeithP (Jan 4, 2015)

Very pretty site. It certainly will be an asset to your business.

How will you be marketing the site? Do you see the website as your main source of sales, or as a supplement to craft shows, retail stores, and the like?


----------



## keith204 (Nov 5, 2013)

> Congratulations.
> 
> Since you requested it…
> 
> ...


This makes sense. Along similar lines, the town I live in is very conservative and I don't believe high-end handcrafted goods sell very well around here at this point. I've had some great responses from people who have touched the spoons in person, so I suspect those will actually sell better here than online, until people in faraway lands obtain a spoon and feel it. The spoons will probably be my focal point moving forward.



> Nice looking site. Been wanting to make one for myself, curious if you went through a site like Wix to build it or if you re tech savvy and did it all yourself without the premade type stuff? Can t decide what s the best way to go about making one and it looking nice like yours.
> 
> - Gixxerjoe04


Thanks. I'm a tech savvy programmer and have done web design as a previous hobby-turned-side-business. But, I did a combination of the two. I started with BigCartel.com as a base, and modified the code and design as needed.



> Very pretty site. It certainly will be an asset to your business.
> 
> How will you be marketing the site? Do you see the website as your main source of sales, or as a supplement to craft shows, retail stores, and the like?
> 
> - KeithP


Primary source of sales. I don't want to go "bigtime" here, and would like to avoid spending time at craft shows. (maybe this will change if I realize this would sell well there). Marketing - I haven't nailed this down yet and have a few ideas, but would be interested in hearing what your thoughts are.



> Nice looking web site. From the web site I am not sure what a "Life Spoon" is or why I would want one. On either the local pickup or contact page (or both) put a map (link to google maps) so people know where Bolivar Missouri is.
> 
> - WoodNSawdust


Thanks for pointing this out. There is a lot more I ought to be doing here.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

" Primary source of sales."

You have a lot of competition in the big wide web. How are you going to get anyone to find you?
I woudl suggest setting up an ETSY account and putting your products there. Once you get the sale, you can direct them to your website so they can order directly. Doing some craft shows will help spread the word, as you will meet people who are interested but not buying right now.

Since you are located in Bolivar, I would suggest trying a couple of shows close by to feed people to your website. Shows I would suggest: International Festival in Tulsa in May, Walnut Street Festival in Springfield in the fall & spring, War Eagle in War Eagle AR in October, Festival of the Little Hills in St Charles MO in August.
I am not aware of any decent craft shows in KC but I am sure there are, just haven't found it yet. All of these shows would not require much travel time for you and are large audiences (200,000+ attendance).

I have been dropping some shows as I have become more successful with the wholesale side of my business. I still do the Tulsa, War Eagle & Little Hills shows. I do these shows since they are less than a day travel for me as I am located in Ferguson MO.


----------

